# L- tyrosine 5 htp and magnesium



## stinka12 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey guys first post here..

finally taking the plunge and going to try taking 
L- tyrosine in the morning one tablet
and 5 htp in the evening before bed

but i also want to try magnesium and calcium but no idea when to take them? morning or night-time?


----------



## takrib (Mar 5, 2014)

let us know how 5htp works at night. Not sure if it will make you awake or more tired. I take l-tryptophan before bed (never tried 5htp because sometimes I have high blood pressure) and it makes me a little drowsy and helps me sleep.

I dont know about calcium, I take vitamin D in the morning since its like sunshine. Magnesium, I'd say any type is fine, though heard oxide is not good. 1-2 Grams should help as an anxiolytic I believe. I take 1 Gram magnesium and 1 gram lysine and it helps with anxiety a bit, but think has to be taken long term. All this stuff in the morning because I dont care if I'm anxious at night!


----------

